# Green House- Lemon Skunk.... Drip, hydro



## Timmyjg6 (May 7, 2008)

OK guys startin a new Journal. Got me some Green House Lemon Skunk seeds. And i built me a little 6 spot hydro set up but wont need it for a few weeks... Lets see what were working with...

Ionic Neuts "Grow, Bloom, Boost"
Liquid Silicon
250W HPS for Flower
2 4' Floresents for VEG
Home made 6 spot 6" net pots

Thats about it... Tag along guys..


----------



## snuggles (May 7, 2008)

Hey I see you found the Silica Blast, good luck. It's Poops by the way!!!


----------



## Timmyjg6 (May 8, 2008)

O ya, thanks again bro. Local hydro store had it.


----------



## Runbyhemp (May 8, 2008)

Will be interesting to watch. I bought 5 lemon skunk fems from greenhouse. 3 of the 5 turned mutant on me.


----------



## Timmyjg6 (May 8, 2008)

REALLY, well dang. Hope i have better luck....


----------



## Timmyjg6 (May 14, 2008)

OK so i threw 8 beans into plates on the 10th, all cracked by the 11th. So i pre-soaked my 1" rockwool in 5.5PH water for 12hrs, drained and pre-soaked in 5.8PH water. Thin i placed the cracked beans into there new rockwool homes, and placed in Humidity dome and sprayed 6-8 times a day. By the 12th they were all sprouted. Today they are about 1" tall and are soooo healthy looking, I removed the humidity dome and lowered my lights to about 4" away. All are the same hight, and no runts or non launchers.... O, and nothing but 5.8PH water for 2 weeks.


----------



## Timmyjg6 (May 14, 2008)

I am getting gitty!!


----------



## smokybear (May 14, 2008)

Looking good so far. Going to be a good grow, I think. Keep us posted. Nice work on the hydro system. Gotta love making them yourself. Anyways, keep us posted. I wish you the best of luck and I will be following along. Take care and be safe.


----------



## Timmyjg6 (May 15, 2008)

Thanks smoky... I hope for it to be a good grow also...


----------



## Cali*Style (May 15, 2008)

Pulled up a chair as well. Nice work on your hydro sys. Looks good.


----------



## Timmyjg6 (May 15, 2008)

Thanx bro, But i am not going to use it for a lil wile. I am going to be hand dunking them until the roots come out of the 4" Rockwool cube thin its on to the drip system...


----------



## hachiroku (May 16, 2008)

hey man! looking like your off to the races!

snuggles, when he said silica blast is the poops, did he mean is 'bad'? Or not good to use?! 

What does it do? Similar to hygrozyme? That hydro system looks intense! haha, how big can you get the little suckers in there? How long will you veg for?


----------



## Timmyjg6 (May 16, 2008)

Naw i know snuggles from another forum and i was having a problem finding liquid silicone at my local hydro store so he told me about silica blast, its the same thing...

Liquid Silicone.....
Silicon is a beneficial plant nutrient, found in virtually all natural soils but not - until now - in hydroponic nutrient solutions. Silicon will strengthen the plant walls producing stronger healthier plants with massive root systems and increased resistance to pests and disease. Liquid Silicon is highly beneficial to plants in the range of 10&#8211;30 ppm in the nutrient solution. It is not included, and cannot be included, at these levels, in nutrient concentrates. It needs to be added as a separate component by the grower. Liquid Silicon can be added to nutrient tanks every time a fresh batch is made up.

*Liquid Silicon*... the missing element.
A. Improves uptake of nutrients and transport through the plant.
B. Strengthens cell walls, helping plants to resist attacks from fungi and mites.
C. Increases chlorophyll production leading to darker green leaves and improved light collection.
D. Increases uptake of available CO2 and utilises the enhanced metabolic processes to deliver higher yields.
E. Adds very useful extra potassium for enhanced flowering.

Liquid Silicon has an important role in the uptake and vascular transport of mineral nutrients, and can greatly improve the mechanical "strength" of the plant and its resistance to fungal diseases.

The addition of Liquid Silicon to nutrient solutions can greatly reduce the incidence and severity of fungal diseases including Botrytis (bud rot) and powdery mildew.

 Recent research has demonstrated that raising the silicon concentration in hydroponic solutions produced thicker, whiter, healthier root systems and increased yields.

Silicon has also been shown to result in higher concentrations of chlorophyll per unit area of leaf tissue. This means that a plant is able to tolerate both lower and higher light levels by using more of the available light.


----------



## Timmyjg6 (May 16, 2008)

And about the hydro set up, i just built it. It measures 3'x2' and has 6 6" net pots in it and they are well spaced, so plenty of room. And it fits perfictley in a little spot in my closet right under my 250W. I am probley going to veg just a month. Maybe shorter depends how fast/tall they grow. But im also going to be doing 2 of these lemons in my home made bubble buckets. And the are 5 gallon buckets with a 12" net pot on a dripper system lets see if i have a picture.. But i am going to veg those for prob 2 months.. And LST them both.

OK found picture but its from last grow with them...


----------



## snuggles (May 16, 2008)

Looks good so far, I like how Timmy has attached bombs to the side of his bubblers...this is good for security reasons. Good work Timmy.







I know they aren't really bombs


----------



## Timmyjg6 (May 16, 2008)

But snuggles they are bombs... They are wired to my ST547 Kalis Mainframe computers at my house which are attached to six KY670's Motion detectors. So if anyone plans on taking a step into my grow p its good night....


----------



## acet (May 18, 2008)

haha man your grow looks good. I am joining the journal. I want to see how big these babies will get. Good luck man


----------



## Timmyjg6 (May 19, 2008)

Thanks acet, i always hope for the best...


----------



## Timmyjg6 (May 19, 2008)

OK so my little Lemons are now 7 days old. Im still just dunking thim once a day, i also put a little fan on thim to strengthin them stems up... Im going to transplant to 4" blocks soon.


----------



## Timmyjg6 (May 19, 2008)

I love hydro...


----------



## Ilikebigbuds (May 19, 2008)

:woohoo: :farm: I love my water farm too!

they grow soooo fast!

I am enjoying your journal and your post about the liquid silicon caught my eye, I will be researching that further.

I have a wonderful root system and I use General Hydroponics and I just started adding the micro nuits and they have taken off and gotten a nice dark green, starting the 12/12 soon!

I'll be watching and hopfully learning!  

is this liquid silicon added only when they are young sprouts or thru the whole process?


----------



## mawth420 (May 19, 2008)

joining up on this one... i want to see the outcome
good luck


----------



## Timmyjg6 (May 19, 2008)

Hay Ilikebigbuds, whats up bro.... The liquid silicone starts at my second reservoir change and stays constant threw out the hole grow till its ready to flush...

And welcome mawth420, if anyones got any questions just shoot...


----------



## Timmyjg6 (May 22, 2008)

OK the baby lemons are now 10 days old and roots are coming out all over the 1" rock-wool and the leaves are starting to get a little litter and the cotyledons are turning yellow. So i decided it was time to transplant and start the neuts.. So i gathered all my materials.
Ionic Grow, Teaspoon, PPM & PH meter, Large bowl to dip my cubes in, Water, and trays i bought from walmart...
PICTURE 1

So i went a head and pre soaked all of my 4" blocks in .4-.5 EC of ionic grow and placed into my trays.
PICTURE 2 & PICTURE 3

Thin i soaked all of my 1" rock-wools in the solution.
PICTURE 4

Thin carefully placed into the 4" rockwools.
PICTURE 5

Thin into my veg room where they sit about 1" under the lights...
PICTURE 6


----------



## Timmyjg6 (May 22, 2008)

Not sure on how long i will veg for...


----------



## Aurora_Indicas_Dad (May 23, 2008)

i like your choice of nutes.Ionic is some good,easy to use,dependable nutrients.I'd say 90% of the people i know that grow live by the stuff.i've always used it in soil grows but never in a hydro setup.i was thinking about ordering some of them lemon skunk seeds a few weeks back.(i got some b-4 it is was perfect.smelt very lemony with a sweet sour taste.you could smell it through the bag.I had it stashed while i was driving with it and it still stunk up my ride.good choice bro,i'll be watchin your journal..good luck-
peace   
p.s.
whats your ionic to water ratio.(how many tea spoons to each gallon?)everybody i know adds a different amount.some go heavy and some use what the bottle recommends,some just pour and then test but i only have a ph meter rather than a ph/ec meter..i need to get one but have got some stuff to take care of so i'm thinking i'm just gonna hold off.


----------



## Prodigious Puff (May 23, 2008)

Hey man, good lookin' stuff you got going here. Keep it up. I was gonna try those ionic nutes too after I saw storzbickel using them. You know what they say though, "If it ain't broke, don't fix it."


----------



## Timmyjg6 (May 23, 2008)

Thanks bro, yeah i have never used it for soil but i will soon... Yeah most of my close growing buds use ionics and swear by it. And yeah cant wait to grow these lemons, mmmm.... And for the ratio, i pretty much go by the EC but i am pretty much going with the recommended "4 tsp a gallon". I just started neuts at 1/4 strength which was 1 tsp a gallon... Ionics are so easy, i wish all growers new about them... 



			
				Aurora_Indicas_Dad said:
			
		

> i like your choice of nutes.Ionic is some good,easy to use,dependable nutrients.I'd say 90% of the people i know that grow live by the stuff.i've always used it in soil grows but never in a hydro setup.i was thinking about ordering some of them lemon skunk seeds a few weeks back.(i got some b-4 it is was perfect.smelt very lemony with a sweet sour taste.you could smell it through the bag.I had it stashed while i was driving with it and it still stunk up my ride.good choice bro,i'll be watchin your journal..good luck-
> peace
> p.s.
> whats your ionic to water ratio.(how many tea spoons to each gallon?)everybody i know adds a different amount.some go heavy and some use what the bottle recommends,some just pour and then test but i only have a ph meter rather than a ph/ec meter..i need to get one but have got some stuff to take care of so i'm thinking i'm just gonna hold off.


----------



## Timmyjg6 (May 23, 2008)

Thanks a lot bro, and yeah thats a good saying, but ionic nutrients are cheap "$25 a gallon", Easy to use "Only 1 part for veg, and 2 for flower" and produces just as well if not better than those that require you to mix 30 dif. bottles "Which i used before this", don't burn as easily, great for beginners wanting to get into hydro, and produce advanced growing results... If it ain't broke, don't fix it... Why wait till it breaks? LOL, glad your here to watch bro. Now site around the circle as we pass this peace pipe...



			
				Prodigious Puff said:
			
		

> Hey man, good lookin' stuff you got going here. Keep it up. I was gonna try those ionic nutes too after I saw storzbickel using them. You know what they say though, "If it ain't broke, don't fix it."


----------



## Timmyjg6 (May 23, 2008)

..


----------



## snuggles (May 23, 2008)

.|.


----------



## 420MrStoner420 (May 23, 2008)

nice setup. My next grow will prolly be hydro. I like the way you have yours setup. Nice and small. I will be watchin and learnin. Good luck bro.


----------



## Timmyjg6 (May 24, 2008)

Yeah, just go the easy way... No pumps no buckets for the first couple months, or until sex shows.. Just dip rockwool into solution every so often...


----------



## Aurora_Indicas_Dad (May 24, 2008)

the dudes at my local homeharvest.com shop (hydroponic shop) the dudes in there say its hands down the most reliable and easy to use nutrient solution they sell.everytime i'm in there i see somebody cashin out at the register with a bottle or 2 of ionic.i actually noticed the company that bottled it was right around the corner from my moms house.do all hydroponic shops that sell it get it from the same bottler or is it made up locally everywhere? 
my friend had a 3 1/2 feet tall (when it went into flowering)inside
a bowl.he was "dipping" the rockwool. It was a little extra work but his plant was healthy as can be.he used ionic and lemon juice when he needed to but his leafs were always a healthy green (besides when they started falling off)
its ok if you only have a couple plants but it would suck if you had to dip a bunch of plants.personally though,i'd rather be runnin them spickets =) but like you say "if it aint broke dont fix it" why not do what works.im gonna be doin my first hydro grow on an igs system,but i'm also gonna be using some superthrive during veg,and some of the carbo load during flowering.i'm also gonna be using that batanicare hydroguard to help ot my roots. but anyways,its nice to see someone else on the forum usin ionic.thanks for your presence =) peace dude


----------



## Timmyjg6 (May 25, 2008)

Hay man thanks for stopping by my side of the corner.. LOL.... But yeah that ionic is some good stuff... And thing is its easier/ cheaper to just hand dip them in the beginning because for one you only really need to dip every say 3 days and 2. instead of using a big rez say 20 gallons i can use just 2 gallons to fill my blocks once. I like to veg say month thin place into flower till sex shows thin place girls onto rock wool slabs and hook up my drippers..


----------



## Aurora_Indicas_Dad (May 26, 2008)

sup timmy,Thats a good idea dude.that seems to work good for ya then,huh?
my system holds 40 but i'm gonna veg 15 extra plants,just so i can fill the holes i'll have after i pluck the males.im just gonna do the whole dipping thing with the 15  plants until i get all my plants sexed,then they'll go into my system. i'm just gonna be dippin em into my res.i'll prolly dip em once a day.i'm gonna veg til my plants are about 2 ft tall.one of my strains im gonna be growing is the madala kalichokra,and i've been told the strain gets pretty tall so i'm gonna supercop it,hopefully it works.i  have ligamentitous and tendonitous in my ankle and it says the strains good for pain and depression so i'm kinda geeked to beable to toke it.the stuff looks amazing.anyways i'll be checkin out your threads my dude.i'm really curious to see your results from dipping. -peace bro


----------



## crazyc411 (May 26, 2008)

this gj has a lot of good info for someone wanting to possibly get into hydro like myself . if and when i do go hydro (more than likely DWC) i will definetly get some ionic nutes by the way you guys talk about it haha. anyways good luck, im curious to see how the lemons do


----------



## Timmyjg6 (May 26, 2008)

Dam your system holds 40? Sounds pretty big, sounds like you'll have a jungle. How big is it?! And if your dipping, just lift them now and thin and you'll know by how much it weights to know when to dip.. And that madala kalichokra sounds sick... You have a grow journal??..



			
				Aurora_Indicas_Dad said:
			
		

> sup timmy,Thats a good idea dude.that seems to work good for ya then,huh?
> my system holds 40 but i'm gonna veg 15 extra plants,just so i can fill the holes i'll have after i pluck the males.im just gonna do the whole dipping thing with the 15  plants until i get all my plants sexed,then they'll go into my system. i'm just gonna be dippin em into my res.i'll prolly dip em once a day.i'm gonna veg til my plants are about 2 ft tall.one of my strains im gonna be growing is the madala kalichokra,and i've been told the strain gets pretty tall so i'm gonna supercop it,hopefully it works.i  have ligamentitous and tendonitous in my ankle and it says the strains good for pain and depression so i'm kinda geeked to beable to toke it.the stuff looks amazing.anyways i'll be checkin out your threads my dude.i'm really curious to see your results from dipping. -peace bro


----------



## Timmyjg6 (May 26, 2008)

Thanks bro, and let me say once you go hydro you dont go back.. Kinda cost a bit to start but its cheap once you have all your tools..



			
				crazyc411 said:
			
		

> this gj has a lot of good info for someone wanting to possibly get into hydro like myself . if and when i do go hydro (more than likely DWC) i will definetly get some ionic nutes by the way you guys talk about it haha. anyways good luck, im curious to see how the lemons do


----------



## Timmyjg6 (May 26, 2008)

Ok the babys are now 14 days old. I just dipped them into .6ec of ionic grow and silicon blast and 5.8 ph.

Here they are just chilling...


----------



## 420MrStoner420 (May 26, 2008)

Looks great. They are gonna be nice plants with all your attention. Good luck.


----------



## Timmyjg6 (May 26, 2008)

Thanks mr.stoner


----------



## Tater (May 26, 2008)

nice work man looks good.


----------



## Aurora_Indicas_Dad (May 27, 2008)

Hey Dude,what Brand Of Rockwool Are You Usin??


----------



## Timmyjg6 (May 27, 2008)

I am using Grodan, but they are all the same to me, i use 1", 4" and 6"X3' slabs.


----------



## Aurora_Indicas_Dad (May 27, 2008)

i was lookin into some a that grodan at hhydro.com,it was like $3 for each 6in cube.is that a pretty good deal? do you buy your rockwool online or at your hydroponic shop?if online where do you go?-good lookin out man


----------



## Timmyjg6 (May 27, 2008)

That dose not sound right, i shop at 2 dif online stores and if i need something in a hurry i run to the local hydro shop..
i go to 
www.htgsupply.com
www.horticulturesource.com


----------



## smokybear (May 27, 2008)

Both pretty great sites. Just my thoughts. Got any updates? Take care and be safe.


----------



## Timmyjg6 (May 27, 2008)

No real changes as of yet...


----------



## Timmyjg6 (May 29, 2008)

Ok change of plans, im going with a new setup. Going to use rockwool slabs.. 
I built this last night and everything cost me around $40.00.. 

A. 2 - 6"X3' Rockwool slabs - $10
B. 3 - 10' long 1/2" PVC piping - $6
C. 4 - 1/2" PVC Y's - $1
D. 8 - 1/2" PVC corner pieces - $2
E. 4 - 1/2" PVC elbows - $1
F. 2 - Rockwool trays - $20

 I am still looking around for a good rez and pump...

I plan on placing 3 plants per slab, but not till i determine sex.. They will be double stacked on 4" rockwool thin placed on slabs...


----------



## Ilikebigbuds (May 29, 2008)

you are a handy fella! like the set-up!


----------



## Timmyjg6 (May 29, 2008)

Thanks bro... I have it setup so i can add trays later on...


----------



## parkingjoe (May 29, 2008)

thats some work of art timmy but have you ever felt the weight of the slabs once they are soaked they weigh a ton dude so as a precaution id place something under the trays as a back up in case it decided to collapse as this isnt what you want when their on the slabs.

i took my 3 x 1.3 metre troughs and slabs complete with 10 plants per slab out of my room the other day to make some sort of a stand and i fell over with one trough and 5 cubes came loose one snapped one plants fresh growtip  so that plant got replaced.

crap happens man so precaution is the keyword.

ps great work btw .

pkj


----------



## Timmyjg6 (May 29, 2008)

Thanks bro... I will do some test runs... Maybe a back up wooden frame.. I have a couple 2X4's


----------



## Timmyjg6 (May 30, 2008)

OK the baby's are now 18 days old. I noticed a lil neut burn so i bumped it down to .5ec... I am also just giving them a little poor of water every morning, just enough to absorb into the cube with no run off...


----------



## Ilikebigbuds (May 30, 2008)

:clap: very nice! thanks for sharing this with us!

and Timmy,   eace: I'm the opposite of a bro.. 
 
just for future reference.lol


----------



## Timmyjg6 (May 30, 2008)

Ilikebigbuds said:
			
		

> :clap: very nice! thanks for sharing this with us!
> 
> and Timmy,   eace: I'm the opposite of a bro..
> 
> just for future reference.lol



LOL, wioops sory. I say that to every one... Ok whts the opp of dude.... OK Dudet.. So your a  		astrologer dudet? Sounds fun, what exacley do you do....?


----------



## Ilikebigbuds (May 30, 2008)

I do a lot and never enough!

I grow as of last November, sic of having to chase the stuff down and then have to settle for crap after I have been taxed over and over to get it. also I have 3 grown sons, to many cats (3 out doors + 2 inside) one 9 year old rottie and a husband of 24 fun and funny years.

yes I am a professional astrologer have been for going on 18 years now.
I have my own web-site, designed by professionals, that was a fun experience. and I also own and operate my own upholstery cleaning business which also has a web-site that I created. that was fun!

and they call me a stoner!
I get it done and I live very very comfortably. I am a together pot head as my son says about me. 

He use to get himself in trouble while in high school because when ever a teacher started talking about what losers pot smokers are my son would always chime in about how he knows of many people who make six figure incomes live in nice homes and have excellent credit and smoke pot like theres no tomarrow.

that always started a debate the teacher could not win. lol

well it's time to go smoke some lunch wanna join me?:48:


----------



## Timmyjg6 (May 30, 2008)

LOL, hells yeah. Always down for a friendly smoke... Yeah i hate the typical stoner stamp of being lazy and what not... I am only 20 years old am successful in my life. I have a 3yr old son and work for a huge company as there head architect.. I make moor money than both of my parents, and the only one in my family to graduate college. I am a grower as of only about a year ago...


----------



## snuggles (May 30, 2008)

You are both slackers...LOL. Just a joke of course, I know lazy stoners and then I know on the move stoners, I am more of a on the move type. My brother in law is insanely active when he gets high, it actually scares me. He'll get high and then say let's go to the Depot...but some wood and build a deck LOL. I do a lot of design/artsy fartsy work for some of my work and there is nothing like being high as a kite when designing something, I often come to the client with more than they needed LOL. But give me some paint and a canvas and some weed and I won't sleep for days

Hey Timmy looking good. How are the little baby cats?


----------



## Timmyjg6 (May 30, 2008)

LOL, snuggles.. I am just like you, when i get high i like to draw and design websites and future hydro systems.. Just last night a built a little DWC system out of a peanut container and a 2" net pot. Going to do another strawberry in it from 12/12... And the kittens are cute as ever, just running around playing with each other.. I am so glad i got 2 kittens instead of one..


----------



## Aurora_Indicas_Dad (May 30, 2008)

I love it bro.i'm gonna copy your design for my 10 plants outside of my system.throw some 2x4's in the mix and we should be good 2 go. i'll prolly dip once a day depending on how the different strains react.i cant wait to see them buds,lemon is the s*#*.i'm sure you cant wait either =) lookin good-  peace man


----------



## Timmyjg6 (May 31, 2008)

O ya, sounds good bro...


----------



## crazyc411 (May 31, 2008)

still lookin' good timmy :banana:


----------



## Timmyjg6 (Jun 1, 2008)

Thanks bro...


----------



## lyfr (Jun 2, 2008)

wow Timmy,  i like it...but you knew i would.  dont know if youve used RW before but im sure youll be very happy with it, and yeah, like pkj said about the weight thing... heavy dude:afroweed: anyhow,watchin these fa'sho.


----------



## Aurora_Indicas_Dad (Jun 2, 2008)

whats good with the lemon bro?   (same ol'?)


----------



## Timmyjg6 (Jun 2, 2008)

lyfr said:
			
		

> wow Timmy,  i like it...but you knew i would.  dont know if youve used RW before but im sure youll be very happy with it, and yeah, like pkj said about the weight thing... heavy dude:afroweed: anyhow,watchin these fa'sho.



This is my first time with the slabs, but thats all my mentor uses.. And soon, it will be all i use.. And with the weight thing i am going to build a sub frame out of wood as a back up. I am sure there will be many design changes along the road.. But thanks for stopping by bro...



			
				Aurora_Indicas_Dad said:
			
		

> whats good with the lemon bro?   (same ol'?)


Hay bro! Yeah theres a bid difference now, just need to get my lazy but to take some pics.. I will take some tom morning....


----------



## Timmyjg6 (Jun 3, 2008)

OK the baby's are now 22 days old today. I went ahead and topped all 8 of them.. I am feeding .7ec @ 5.8PH...


----------



## Aurora_Indicas_Dad (Jun 3, 2008)

lookin good man,them roots grow through that rockwool pretty quick huh?
are you just gonna be topping then or are you supercroppin also?
i've always only topped and i've always ended up with a bush but after comin here i've learned about the whole supercropping teq.i think im gonna have to supercrop my kalichokra plants.they supposedly triple in size during flowering and an order to keep them n sync with the other ones,this'll probably be my only option.but yea dude..thanks for backin my up on my supplies thread.i apreciate it bud-peace

p.s.
 hey man,whats a good ph/ec meter? im only tryin to spend like a bill or a bill and a half on it.what r u usin?


----------



## Timmyjg6 (Jun 3, 2008)

Aurora_Indicas_Dad said:
			
		

> lookin good man,them roots grow through that rockwool pretty quick huh?
> are you just gonna be topping then or are you supercroppin also?
> i've always only topped and i've always ended up with a bush but after comin here i've learned about the whole supercropping teq.i think im gonna have to supercrop my kalichokra plants.they supposedly triple in size during flowering and an order to keep them n sync with the other ones,this'll probably be my only option.but yea dude..thanks for backin my up on my supplies thread.i apreciate it bud-peace
> 
> ...


Yeah im going to start supercroping here in a few days.. And no problem with that thread, i hate rude people... And with the Meters i would go with a neutrawand for your ec meter. And with the ph meter, not sure... Just know that blue lab makes best products out there for meters.


----------



## Aurora_Indicas_Dad (Jun 3, 2008)

hey bud,what about this meter.docfishwrinkle just showed me this.
http://sunstoneherbals.com/hanna_combo_ph_ec_tds_temp_waterproof_tester_hi98129.htm   this should be ok??? its everything all in one,plus the price looks great.-peace dude


----------



## Timmyjg6 (Jun 3, 2008)

Looks good, i just prefer a neutrawand for my ec readings.. Its self calibrated easy to use/read and have a good product... I just don't trust non named brands.


----------



## Timmyjg6 (Jun 9, 2008)

OK, the roots on all the blocks were coming threw so it was time to double stack my rockwool. So yesterday i got some 4" rockwool blocks. Pre soaked them for about an hour in 5.5PH inside my sink, squeezed out all the water in them, thin pre soaked in 5.8ph & .7ec of ionic grow/ silica blast. Thin i placed underneath the other  blocks "the roots should go threw and secure the 2 blocks together". I also got some panda film and cut into squares and used as block covers.. I will get some pics up when i have a chance.... OK guys any questions let me know...


----------



## Aurora_Indicas_Dad (Jun 9, 2008)

how much did they get you for on that panda film?


----------



## Timmyjg6 (Jun 9, 2008)

Well i am pretty cool with my hydro store. I went in asking for 4" block covers and he said they don't carry them bec. they are too expensive. He said instead just use this, and he gave me a 2'X10' chunk for free to try out... He said he charges $2 for each 1'X10'.. I like them because i could cut them a lot bigger than 4"... I also picked up a quart of sugar daddy from BC and i am starting to feed it to them...


----------



## Aurora_Indicas_Dad (Jun 9, 2008)

whats goin on man? the was cool of him to look out for you. couldnt we just laminate some white paper,glue or tape some foil or mylar on  the top side  and have that work or would that cause problems? im a diy kinda dude.if i can make it,and it works just as good as something you need to buy,then i'd rather just throw it together with what i have.know what i'm sayin.but either way,thats a good size piece for 2 bucks i was lookin at packs of 4'' block covers (40 in each pk) at 4hydroponics.com  for $5.75.-peace


----------



## Timmyjg6 (Jun 9, 2008)

Yeah pretty much anything to keep the light of the rockwool will work.


----------



## parkingjoe (Jun 9, 2008)

hey timmy where are the pics man

pkj


----------



## Timmyjg6 (Jun 9, 2008)

Got high and forgot..... Ill take some in the morning.... Im sorry its bin a long week,


----------



## Aurora_Indicas_Dad (Jun 9, 2008)

that gas stations been good to ya all week ey? lol,..what was i gonna ask you..oh yea,why do you have to take your plants outta the room to get pics.why not just hit the light off,take the pic and turn the light back on?


----------



## Timmyjg6 (Jun 10, 2008)

O yeah gas is coming cheap, about $12 to fill with premium. Well i don't have any other lights other than the HID light's and i don't have any kind of lamp or light source to place in there. But i managed to take a few good shots.

Update!!
They are 29 days old, i just watered with 5.9 PH and .8 EC of ionic grow, silica blast, and sugar daddy...

And check out this home made pizza i made, MMmmmm. Pepperoni and bacon.


----------



## Timmyjg6 (Jun 10, 2008)

If any one wants the recipe for the pizza hit me up...


----------



## Aurora_Indicas_Dad (Jun 10, 2008)

wow dude..lookin good. got the sugar daddy in the mix now huh?can you see a big difference now that your feedin it to em?

what kinda sauce you use for the pizza bro? im italian so you already know i wanna know.it best be on point though man,i'm used to an italian family handed down recipe homemade pizza.lets see the recipe bro =)
if you can make a pizza as goos as you grow then it should be good.

oh and when i said the gas station musta been good to you all week.i meant the chick from the gas station you were tellin me bout =) peace man


----------



## stoner (Jun 10, 2008)

pizza


----------



## Timmyjg6 (Jun 11, 2008)

Sorry guys but my internet is really messing up at work and my internet at my place just got cut... Might not have as many updates... it sux


----------



## smokybear (Jun 11, 2008)

Well the ladies are looking pretty good. Nice work so far. Definitely keep us posted on them. Take care and be safe.


----------



## Aurora_Indicas_Dad (Jun 11, 2008)

well doesnt that just suck a fat one.hope things turn around bro.


----------



## Timmyjg6 (Jun 11, 2008)

Aurora_Indicas_Dad said:
			
		

> wow dude..lookin good. got the sugar daddy in the mix now huh?can you see a big difference now that your feedin it to em?


Not quit yet. Im just giving a little bit durring veg "1/2 tsp a gallon" but comes time for flower im giving it the all steam ahead "2-1/2 tsp a gallon"... 



			
				Aurora_Indicas_Dad said:
			
		

> What kinda sauce you use for the pizza bro? im italian so you already know i wanna know.it best be on point though man,i'm used to an italian family handed down recipe homemade pizza.lets see the recipe bro =)
> if you can make a pizza as goos as you grow then it should be good


I usually use some kind of pasta sauce like Bertolie brand sauces but iv used  all dif kinds. I am not big on home made sauce... And lets see here, the recipe.....

OK ingredients
2 tsp active dry yeast
1 tsp salt
1 tab sugar
1 tsp garlic powder
3 tbl powdered milk
1 tsp Italian seasoning "basil, oregano, parsley"
1 1/2 cup hot water
2 tab Ex virgin olive oil.
About 4 cups of King Arther white flour, this is the best flour ever. I buy mine at Kroger but your walmart might carry it. If you cant find it thin just go with a high grade baking flour.

1. OK first mix all the dry ingredients ex the flour together in a bowl. 
2. Add the water and mix well, 
3. Now add in the olive oil mix and let proof for about 10 min.
4. Start adding 1 cup at a time of flour into the mix, with eery cup make sure to mix till there is no moor dry flour. 
5. Keep adding in flour until you cant mix very well any moor bec its so thick
6. wash your hands and start needing with your hands. What you want to do is on a flat surface a counter or something. Start pushing the dough down as if you were stretching the dough out but when it gets thin fold in half and keep repeating.
7. While your doing step 6 look for any sticky spots on the pizza. If your hands are sticking to the dough sprinkle flour on it and keep kneading.
8. Once you have no moor sticky spots on your pizza. flip it over. It should look like a perfect ball just tuck in the sides.
9. Now throw into another big bowl coated in ex ver olive oil. And rub down the dough so it has a coat of ex ver olive oil on it too...
10. Cover tight and place into the fridge.... This is the important part. Make sure you leave in the fridge at least 6hrs but no moor than 24hrs... I like 12hrs... Anyways the longer the better.
11. Pull the dough out and punch to get all the air out.
12. Now pre heat your oven to 425 deg. 
13. There you go you can make a deep dish or cut it in half and make 2 12" pizzas or 1 big 16"...


----------



## Aurora_Indicas_Dad (Jun 14, 2008)

wow,sounds good man.i'll have to go pick up a few of them ingredients i dont have but i'll definitly see what the hypes bout' =)  hope all is well bro-peace


----------



## Timmyjg6 (Jun 16, 2008)

OK guys ill have an update here in a few...


----------



## Timmyjg6 (Jun 16, 2008)

OK a lot has changed since my last update. Instead of growing on the slabs i went with the 6 spot drip system i was originally going with. The reason is because they were getting too big to leave in veg for much longer and i don't have room in my flower room for the slabs. So yeah, I only placed 6 into the 3'X2' tub and placed into flower. I left 2 of them behind in veg inside my home made= 5gal drip buckets, and i have started super cropping and LSTing them both..

I think i will start a new thread with my 6spot lemons... Ill post a link when i get it up.


----------



## Timmyjg6 (Jun 16, 2008)

Ok heres a link to the 6spot SOG...
http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?p=264183#post264183
Check it out!!!


----------



## Timmyjg6 (Jun 16, 2008)

Ok so got my doublestacked rockwool uncovered it and placed into the huge net cups thin filled with hydroton...


----------



## Timmyjg6 (Jun 26, 2008)

Heres how i got busted...
http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=27637


----------

